# Portugal. The Man



## Cam3J (Feb 27, 2019)

Pretty sure this is the greatest band producing sounds now a days. Sold out after all them golden years, I know. Fucks it. They're still putting out gold


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Feb 27, 2019)

The radio station I been listening to only has "Feel it Still" on their main playlist - they never played anything newer if there is.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 28, 2019)

Still putting out gold? Like what? Evil Friends was the death of them. 
I saw this band live right as they released that album. Definitely lost a lot of magic not just musically, but live as well.

Church Mouth was my favorite album ever released by 'em.


----------



## Cam3J (Feb 28, 2019)

I've followed them for years. Saw them back to back in Denver. At the bluebird which a really small venue then red rocks the next night. Maybe it was the acid at red rocks, either way both shows were mind blowing. 
Church Mouth and all that older shit is no doubt way better than the new shit. Somewhat agree on evil friends..probably the reason it took me so long to warm up to the new album. Took a while, but it's grown on me. That 13 minute music video for sleep forever is one of the best I've seen too tho. They're definitely talented people..i do hate seeing them sell out though.


----------

